# Problems Printing Multi-Color Plastisol w/Underbase



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

So this is the first real problem i've had when doing a multi-color job on black tees.

the design is white, grey and red on black. i have three screens. the white prints under the whole design. i print white. then flash then print another. in past jobs i would just print the 2nd white pass leave wet. then the other 2 colors wet on wet.

well for some reason this process isn't working because if i leave the 2nd pass white wet, the 2nd color grey screen after printing pulls up some of the white and the same goes with the 3rd color screen (red) which pulls up the grey.

the only way i've been able to do this is by flashing every color up to the last which is making this job take three times longer to do than it should. i don't know if it's the off contact which i've tried to adjust by taping some quarters where the screen hits the pallet on neck line to no avail. don't know if it's the ink. don't know if it's the tension in the mesh (restretched my own for the grey and red). really stumped.

i've printed the bulk of the job but had a half a dozen screwups and had to order more shirts. now i'm nervous to even touch this thing.

any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance!!


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone being able to overprint on white without flashing. Just flash the underbase and you should be fine. I rarely print wet on wet when theres an underbase unless it's simulated process.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

The only time I wouldn't flash between colors if if I want them to mix. If you are printing on top of the white base for color pop, you have to flash between colors.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

You have to flash every round. Sorry


----------



## Scott Printing (Jul 1, 2016)

I agree with the above comments. You have to flash white ink prior to top coats. It might take a little longer but you won't F any shirts up.


----------

